# Spiele zu verschenken (Keys, Gifts, etc. )



## golani79 (23. Juli 2016)

So, habe mal ein wenig durchgekramt und einige Keys / Gifts zum Verschenken gefunden:

Legend of Grimrock
 Beware Planet Earth!
DeadCore
Platformines
Strider
Star Trek
Vitrum
BlackShadows
Solar Shifter EX
Onikara - Demon Killer
Data Hacker Reboot
Steel Storm Burning Retribution
Asteroid Bounty Hunter
Shiplord (x2)
Survive In Space
Hitman Intro Pack

*Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.
Keine Einmalposter oder neue Accounts.*


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> So, habe mal ein wenig durchgekramt und einige Keys / Gifts zum Verschenken gefunden:
> 
> Legend of Grimrock
> Beware Planet Earth!
> ...



Legend of Grimrock und Strider würde ich nehmen wenn 2 Keys auch möglich sind.


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2016)

Strider und Grimrock sind raus


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Strider und Grimrock sind raus


Oh vielen Dank. Probiere ich Strider doch gleich mal aus.


----------



## Martinroessler (23. Juli 2016)

Ich würde * Solar Shifter EX* nehmen...


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2016)

Solar Shifter EX sollte in deiner Inbox sein


----------



## Sweetmanu (23. Juli 2016)

Ich würde *Steel Storm Burning Retribution* und _*DeadCore* nehmen. vielen Dank im Voraus falls das klappt. _


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2016)

Du hast Post


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Juli 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*6ZWB4-LLQQW-Z6N22*[/FONT]​


----------



## Konstantin1995 (27. Juli 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> *6ZWB4-LLQQW-Z6N22*​



Arrg, da hat mich meine Neugierde mal wieder niedergerungen! Sieht aber gut aus, gleich mal installieren. Dankeschön*6CN2T-36YT0-EK2HL!*


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. Juli 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*5A4QG-QX9IJ-GTK9X*[/FONT]​


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2016)

Beware Planet Earth! hat einen neuen Besitzer gefunden.


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2016)

Heute neu - *Hitman Intro Pack *


----------



## Evari0r (21. Dezember 2016)

Pssst ich hab gehört das man hier ein Key eliminieren muss
Äääh ich würds gerne nehmen danke im voraus


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2016)

In deiner Inbox sollte ein Auftrag eingetrudelt sein - viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Evari0r (21. Dezember 2016)

Nochmal danke auch für den Rabatt-Code


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2016)

Gern geschehen


----------



## Kombinator2016 (10. Februar 2017)

Asteroid Bounty Hunter wirkt echt interessant.

DAnke im voraus, falls es klappt


----------



## golani79 (10. Februar 2017)

Hast Post


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (11. Februar 2017)

Star Trek und Vitrum sehen interessant aus falls nicht schon jemand schneller war ?


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2017)

Sollten beide noch da sein - Keys schicke ich dir morgen Abend.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (12. Februar 2017)

Merci.


----------



## golani79 (12. Februar 2017)

Hast Post


----------

